# Kitchen upgraade



## seigle (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi everyone
Im looking for easy DIY ideas to improve the look and feel of my kitchen (pic in next message).

Thank you!


----------



## seigle (Sep 24, 2016)

Can't add the picture 
any idea why???


----------



## seigle (Sep 24, 2016)

http://img2.timg.co.il/forums/35/1280_0_90c7ca24-a2e9-4311-aa24-0ae2e7595156.jpeg


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Where do you live? Europe?

What do you want to do? I suggest you paint the walls, a creamy
white. What is the white in the cabinets, Formica or painted wood?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What material is the backsplash?


----------



## sophie1511 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a lots of ideas for you but first I need to know your budget and the area your kitchen covers. Also, it depends on your choice how would you want your kitchen to be remodeled, I mean you can make it an Island Kitchen or Galley Kitchen depending on your budget and preference.


----------



## sheila06 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi, i'm Sheila M. Miller. I have more ideas about kitchen upgrading. First I want to know where you from and what type update you needed. It also vary your price budget. Please let me know about your criteria.

Thanks.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

Too much blue. Too much smooth texture. I'd change up the colors and add a back splash that adds some different texture.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Some paint would be my first step unless your budget allows for some major changes.


----------

